# [résolu][umount] Totalement impuissant

## SnowBear

Coucou,

Ce bug là… je ne me l'explique pas !   :Laughing:  .

Je suis incapable de démonter le moindre point de montage (clé USB, partage samba etc).

Je n'ai pas la moindre erreur.

Exemple :

```
# mount |grep medias

//storage/medias on /media/nas/medias type cifs (rw...

# umount /media/nas/medias

# mount |grep medias

//storage/medias on /media/nas/medias type cifs (rw...

```

Rien dans dmesg, rien dans syslog.

Je ne sais pas où regarder…

Vous avez une idée ?

Merci ![/code]Last edited by SnowBear on Tue Jan 26, 2021 5:08 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## sebB

Peux-tu lancer umount en verbeux?

```
umount -v /media/nas/medias
```

----------

## SnowBear

Je peux  :Very Happy: 

```
emmett ~ # umount -v /media/nas/medias 

emmett ~ # 
```

Pas supra verbeux au final   :Crying or Very sad: 

Je… ne comprends pas ce que j'ai merdé ! une conf foireuse niveau kernel ? un USE manqué ?

----------

## pti-rem

Bonjour,

 *SnowBear wrote:*   

> Pas supra verbeux au final

 

Les logs indiquent peut-être quelque chose.

Est-ce que tes données sous /media/nas/medias sont accessibles après avoir démonté sans succès le répertoire ?

Est-ce que faire un umount //storage/medias peut fonctionner ?

Tu peux peut-être essayer un démontage "paresseux"

 *man umount wrote:*   

> -l, --lazy
> 
>               Lazy unmount.  Detach the filesystem from the file hierarchy now, and clean up all references to this filesystem as soon as it is not busy anymore.

 

```
# umount --lazy /media/nas/medias
```

----------

## SnowBear

Salut,

Comme dit dans mon premier post je n'ai rien dans les logs (ou alors je ne regarde pas les bons).

Après un umount mes fichiers sont toujours accessibles et un umount //storage/medias ne change absolument rien.

----------

## guitou

Bonjour.

Des petites choses a essayer:

Apres la commande umount, tester le retour:

```
echo $?
```

Permettrait de savoir si la commande retourne une erreur, et si oui, le code peut s'averer utile.

Tester aussi avec umount.cifs

++

Gi)

----------

## SnowBear

 *guitou wrote:*   

> Bonjour.
> 
> Des petites choses a essayer:
> 
> Apres la commande umount, tester le retour:
> ...

 

Code retour : 0 (donc tout est ok).

Je n'ai pas umount.cifs.

Et je viens de remarquer un truc ma partition a fini par se démonter "toute seule".

Comme si un de précédent umount avait fini par réussir 3h après…

----------

## xaviermiller

Hello,

As-tu regardé si les points de montage sont utilisés (avec lsof ou fuser) ?

----------

## SnowBear

Salut,

D'après lsof et fuser aucun process n'accède à ce dossier (reboot de ce matin).

----------

## sebB

Ca me fait quand même penser soit a des données en cache en attente d'écriture, soit à un timeout sur ton partage.

Ca donne quoi avec une clé usb? Les délais sont aussi long?

T'as la possibilité d'essayer en graphique voir si c'est plus parlant?

Ensuite tu utilise openrc ou systemd?

Si tu fais un reboot tu dois bien avoir des logs de démontage de tes partitions. Doit y avoir des erreurs à ce moment là.

----------

## SnowBear

 *sebB wrote:*   

> Ca me fait quand même penser soit a des données en cache en attente d'écriture, soit à un timeout sur ton partage.

 

J'y crois moyen.

Même après un simple boot impossible de démonter la partition.

Avant que je passe à Gentoo je n'avais pas de soucis avec ce NAS (pas de soucis avec mon autre machine).

 *sebB wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Ca donne quoi avec une clé usb? Les délais sont aussi long?

 

Même soucis avec une clé USB.

 *sebB wrote:*   

> 
> 
> T'as la possibilité d'essayer en graphique voir si c'est plus parlant?
> 
> 

 

Je n'ai rien en graphique pour faire du montage/démontage de partition

 *sebB wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Ensuite tu utilise openrc ou systemd?
> 
> Si tu fais un reboot tu dois bien avoir des logs de démontage de tes partitions. Doit y avoir des erreurs à ce moment là.

 

Openrc.

Au reboot pas de soucis (enfin rien de bloquant), ça reboot direct.

----------

## pti-rem

Sous openrc et avec Xfce / Thunar, j'ai un dock USB3-SATA3 qui n'éjecte pas mon disque (bon il démonte le disque mais il reste affiché)

J'utilise après /sys/bus/usb/drivers/usb/unbind comme avec éteindre.sh de mon sujet Force OFF/ON un clavier USB pour led ajoutée OFF (mode dodo) pour le sortir.

C'est juste un complément, pas la solution.

Tant que ton point de montage reste affiché dans mount je pense pas que ça doit être essayé.

C'est un peu comme umount --lazy non ?

Faudrait voir les options de ton montage cifs et les spécifications du serveur.

Et regarder le /var/log/rc.log à activer si besoin.

J'aurai aussi regardé /var/log/messages et les messages du noyau à chaque tentative de démontage.

----------

## SnowBear

/var/log/message => absolument rien lors du umount.

J'active les logs de rc et je regarde au prochain reboot si j'ai quelques chose

----------

## netfab

Salut,

Donne aussi ton emerge --info, et les sorties de :

```

$ ls -l /etc/mtab

$ rc-update

$ grep medias /etc/fstab

```

----------

## SnowBear

 *netfab wrote:*   

> Salut,
> 
> Donne aussi ton emerge --info, et les sorties de :
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Emerge :

```
Portage 3.0.13 (python 3.8.7-final-0, default/linux/amd64/17.1, gcc-9.3.0, glibc-2.32-r5, 5.10.10 x86_64)

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-5.10.10-x86_64-Intel-R-_Core-TM-_i7-10700T_CPU_@_2.00GHz-with-glibc2.2.5

KiB Mem:    32423092 total,  19159184 free

KiB Swap:   32767996 total,  32767996 free

Timestamp of repository gentoo: Tue, 26 Jan 2021 08:00:01 +0000

Head commit of repository gentoo: eb24d7406ecb8d83f22e527b292b3ac2b03d8ecf

sh bash 5.0_p18

ld GNU ld (Gentoo 2.34 p6) 2.34.0

app-shells/bash:          5.0_p18::gentoo

dev-java/java-config:     2.3.1::gentoo

dev-lang/perl:            5.30.3::gentoo

dev-lang/python:          2.7.18-r6::gentoo, 3.7.9-r2::gentoo, 3.8.7-r1::gentoo, 3.9.1-r1::gentoo

dev-util/cmake:           3.17.4-r1::gentoo

sys-apps/baselayout:      2.7::gentoo

sys-apps/openrc:          0.42.1-r1::gentoo

sys-apps/sandbox:         2.20::gentoo

sys-devel/autoconf:       2.13-r1::gentoo, 2.69-r5::gentoo

sys-devel/automake:       1.16.2-r1::gentoo

sys-devel/binutils:       2.34-r2::gentoo

sys-devel/gcc:            9.3.0-r2::gentoo

sys-devel/gcc-config:     2.3.2-r1::gentoo

sys-devel/libtool:        2.4.6-r6::gentoo

sys-devel/make:           4.3::gentoo

sys-kernel/linux-headers: 5.4-r1::gentoo (virtual/os-headers)

sys-libs/glibc:           2.32-r5::gentoo

Repositories:

gentoo

    location: /var/db/repos/gentoo

    sync-type: rsync

    sync-uri: rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage

    priority: -1000

    sync-rsync-verify-jobs: 1

    sync-rsync-extra-opts: 

    sync-rsync-verify-metamanifest: yes

    sync-rsync-verify-max-age: 24

brother-overlay

    location: /var/lib/layman/brother-overlay

    masters: gentoo

    priority: 50

gentoo-zh

    location: /var/lib/layman/gentoo-zh

    masters: gentoo

    priority: 50

gig

    location: /var/lib/layman/gig

    masters: gentoo

    priority: 50

guru

    location: /var/lib/layman/guru

    masters: gentoo

    priority: 50

src_prepare-overlay

    location: /var/lib/layman/src_prepare-overlay

    masters: gentoo

    priority: 50

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="@FREE"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=skylake -O2 -pipe"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/lib64/libreoffice/program/sofficerc /usr/share/gnupg/qualified.txt"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/dconf /etc/env.d /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/gentoo-release /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/terminfo"

CXXFLAGS="-march=skylake -O2 -pipe"

DISTDIR="/var/cache/distfiles"

ENV_UNSET="CARGO_HOME DBUS_SESSION_BUS_ADDRESS DISPLAY GOBIN GOPATH PERL5LIB PERL5OPT PERLPREFIX PERL_CORE PERL_MB_OPT PERL_MM_OPT XAUTHORITY XDG_CACHE_HOME XDG_CONFIG_HOME XDG_DATA_HOME XDG_RUNTIME_DIR"

FCFLAGS="-march=skylake -O2 -pipe"

FEATURES="assume-digests binpkg-docompress binpkg-dostrip binpkg-logs config-protect-if-modified distlocks ebuild-locks fixlafiles ipc-sandbox merge-sync multilib-strict network-sandbox news parallel-fetch pid-sandbox preserve-libs protect-owned qa-unresolved-soname-deps sandbox sfperms strict unknown-features-warn unmerge-logs unmerge-orphans userfetch userpriv usersandbox usersync xattr"

FFLAGS="-march=skylake -O2 -pipe"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="https://mirror.mdfnet.se/gentoo"

LANG="en_US.utf8"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed"

MAKEOPTS="-j17"

PKGDIR="/var/cache/binpkgs"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --omit-dir-times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --human-readable --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages --exclude=/.git"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

USE="X acl acpi amd64 appindicator berkdb bluetooth bzip2 cli crypt cups curl dbus dia djvu dri egl elogind exif fbcon flac fontforge fortran gd gdbm iconv icu imagemagick imlib ipv6 jpeg jpeg2k lcms libglvnd libnotify libtirpc minizip modules multilib ncurses nls nptl nss openmp pam pcre pcre16 pdf png pulseaudio python qml readline seccomp smp split-usr ssl startup-notification svc svg symlink tcpd tiff tray truetype ttf unicode usb vim-syntax vorbis wayland webp widgets xattr xml xmp xpm zlib zsh-completion" ABI_X86="64" ADA_TARGET="gnat_2018" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" APACHE2_MODULES="authn_core authz_core socache_shmcb unixd actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache cgi cgid dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" CALLIGRA_FEATURES="karbon sheets words" COLLECTD_PLUGINS="df interface irq load memory rrdtool swap syslog" CPU_FLAGS_X86="mmx mmxext sse sse2" ELIBC="glibc" GPSD_PROTOCOLS="ashtech aivdm earthmate evermore fv18 garmin garmintxt gpsclock greis isync itrax mtk3301 nmea ntrip navcom oceanserver oldstyle oncore rtcm104v2 rtcm104v3 sirf skytraq superstar2 timing tsip tripmate tnt ublox ubx" GRUB_PLATFORMS="efi-64" INPUT_DEVICES="libinput" KERNEL="linux" L10N="en-GB fr" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LIBREOFFICE_EXTENSIONS="presenter-console presenter-minimizer" LUA_SINGLE_TARGET="lua5-1" LUA_TARGETS="lua5-1" OFFICE_IMPLEMENTATION="libreoffice" PHP_TARGETS="php7-3 php7-4" POSTGRES_TARGETS="postgres10 postgres11" PYTHON_SINGLE_TARGET="python3_8" PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7 python3_8" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby26" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="nouveau intel i965 iris" XTABLES_ADDONS="quota2 psd pknock lscan length2 ipv4options ipset ipp2p iface geoip fuzzy condition tee tarpit sysrq steal rawnat logmark ipmark dhcpmac delude chaos account"

Unset:  CC, CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, CXX, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, INSTALL_MASK, LC_ALL, LINGUAS, PORTAGE_BINHOST, PORTAGE_BUNZIP2_COMMAND, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS
```

```
# ls -l /etc/mtab 

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 17 Jan 25 13:29 /etc/mtab -> /proc/self/mounts
```

```
# rc-update 

               binfmt | boot                                   

            bluetooth |      default                           

             bootmisc | boot                                   

              cgroups |                                 sysinit

               cronie |      default                           

                cupsd |      default                           

                 dbus |      default                           

                devfs |                                 sysinit

                dmesg |                                 sysinit

               docker |      default                           

                 fsck | boot                                   

             hostname | boot                                   

              hwclock | boot                                   

              keymaps | boot                                   

            killprocs |                        shutdown        

    kmod-static-nodes |                                 sysinit

                local |      default nonetwork                 

           localmount | boot                                   

             loopback | boot                                   

              modules | boot                                   

             mount-ro |                        shutdown        

                 mtab | boot                                   

             net.eno2 |      default                           

             netmount |      default                           

           ntp-client |      default                           

               procfs | boot                                   

                 root | boot                                   

         save-keymaps | boot                                   

    save-termencoding | boot                                   

            savecache |                        shutdown        

                 sshd |      default                           

        stmpfiles-dev |                                 sysinit

      stmpfiles-setup | boot                                   

                 swap | boot                                   

               sysctl | boot                                   

                sysfs |                                 sysinit

             sysklogd |      default                           

         termencoding | boot                                   

                 udev |                                 sysinit

         udev-trigger |                                 sysinit

              urandom | boot                                   

                  xdm |      default 
```

```
# grep medias /etc/fstab 

//storage/medias        /media/nas/medias       cifs    _netdev,iocharset=utf8,uid=1000,gid=1000,rw,credentials=/home/dbroqua/.cifs,auto,user   0       0
```

----------

## netfab

 *SnowBear wrote:*   

> 
> 
>  *sebB wrote:*   
> 
> T'as la possibilité d'essayer en graphique voir si c'est plus parlant?
> ...

 

Est-ce que tu as une ligne dans ton /etc/fstab pour monter/démonter ta clef usb ?

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> # grep medias /etc/fstab
> 
> //storage/medias        /media/nas/medias       cifs    _netdev,iocharset=utf8,uid=1000,gid=1000,rw,credentials=/home/dbroqua/.cifs,auto,user   0       0
> ...

 

Je remarque que depuis le début de ce thread tu lances toutes tes commandes en root, peux tu essayer de retirer le paramètre user de tes options de montage dans ton fstab et voir si le problème persiste en root ?

----------

## SnowBear

 *netfab wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Est-ce que tu as une ligne dans ton /etc/fstab pour monter/démonter ta clef usb ?
> 
> 

 

Non, 

Car c'est une clé USB dont je ne connais pas à l'avance le partitionnement ou le dev (sda, sdb etc).

 *netfab wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Je remarque que depuis le début de ce thread tu lances toutes tes commandes en root, peux tu essayer de retirer le paramètre user de tes options de montage dans ton fstab et voir si le problème persiste en root ?

 

L'option user autorise juste un user à faire le montage si je ne me trompe pas mais n'empêche pas root de le faire.

Je viens de retirer l'option et je reboot, histoire de valider quand même ta remarque.

EDIT : je viens de reboot, aucun changement.

----------

## netfab

Essaye en bootant sur un kernel moins récent.

----------

## SnowBear

Je ne vois pas en quoi la version du kernel serait un soucis (j'ai le même sur ma Debian sans problème)   :Confused:  .

----------

## netfab

 *SnowBear wrote:*   

> Je ne vois pas en quoi la version du kernel serait un soucis (j'ai le même sur ma Debian sans problème)   .

 

Tu sais, les modifications récentes du kernel qui provoquent des régressions en userland, çà arrive plus que régulièrement.

Je suis comme toi, je cherche. Et je ne suis pas censé savoir que tu utilises la même révision du kernel sur debian.

Tu as bien un vieux kernel de secours dans grub sur lequel booter ? Dans le pire des cas, tu aura perdu 2 minutes pour vérifier...

----------

## SnowBear

J'ai pas d'ancien kernel mais je vais compiler l'officiel gentoo pour voir.

----------

## SnowBear

Je viens de tester avec le 5.4.80-gentoo (gentoo-sources stable) et sans surprise le résultat est le même   :Crying or Very sad:  .

----------

## sebB

Peux tu faire un strace avec une clé usb?

```
strace -C umount xxx
```

Sinon peux tu essayer aussi avec une version plus récente d'util-linux?

----------

## SnowBear

Bon…

Big merci à sebB qui sans le savoir vient de me faire passer pour un gros boulet !   :Laughing: 

Pour une raison que j'ignore dans mon dossier ~/bin (qui est dans mon PATH bien sûr) j'ai nommé un script… umount !!! (Script que j'utilisais lors de la mise en veille pour démonter certaines partitions).

En renommant ce script en umount.sh (par exemple) bah… umount fonctionne   :Laughing:  .

Non mais des fois vraiment… je me déteste !   :Embarassed: 

Merci à tous pour votre temps.

----------

## sluggeek

Celle la, elle est belle   :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

Après ce genre de "boulette" on en fait tous.

Bien à toi

----------

